# Splitting output of Eheim 2217



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I would like to add more flow to my 50 gallon with an Eheim 2217 canister filter. I currently have a spray bar on the right side but would like to add a spray bar about 3" off the substrate on the back glass. My hoping is that this would creatre more flow through the plants, adding oxygen and CO2 while at the same time helping to blow detritus out of the thicker planted areas. My thinking is that I add a tee (or preferably a Y if I can find one) right where the output enters over the aquarium edge. I then run a hose to the back spray bar and another to a single point output (with a difusser in the flow) which would also be the point of surface movement.

How should I best go about splitting the flow? I read a post reciently where someone said not to use the same size tubing as the original. The output of hte 2217 is 1/2"(12mm). WOuld it be best to split off to 3/8" where it enters the aquarium? My thinking is use a long spraybar in the back that is 1/4"-3/8" diameter and a short one with only a couple holes along the side glass, at the waters surface, to blow around the CO2 bubbles and create surface movement. Just to keep it challenging, due to teh hood and stand construction, hoses can only go over the aquarium's side at the right glass.

Also, any recommendations for black rigid tubing to use? I could also buy another Eheim spray bar but the diameter may be too large?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Playing with customed returns is fun and rewarding. Eheim makes several tube sizes, in rigid as well as flexible, and my LFS happens to be very odd in that they stock such things. I tend to use Ys made for lab use (HDPE I believe) as spits, but have used Ts feeding the center of rear bottom spraybars. For your use with right-hand feed only, you probably should just custom the spraybar with fewer smaller holes near the feed, increasing the size and number as you move away from the feed to even out the flow along the bar.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info.

Are there any ways of calculating the flow, taking into account hose/spraybar length, diameter, height from pump, T's or Y's, etc?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well it worked I will post comments and pics later when I have time.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Great! Looking forward to details...


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'd also be interested in hearing more. Sounds like a good way to get better circulation in a tank with one cannister filter.


----------

